# Own a mustang? 150 mustang cruise this saturday



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

150 Car Mustang Cruise - Saturday, May 1

We're making big plans for Mustang enthusiasts but need participation to build on the success of the 2009 event.

On Saturday, May 1 we're rounding up over 150 Mustangs and heading out for the biggest Mustang cruise ever in British Columbia. We won't forget the historic 150 car cruise in 2009 and to keep everything simple, the cruise route for 2010 will be the same. This is one cruise you don't want to miss its a great way to start the season.

If you own a Mustang, bring it out...No exceptions: daily drivers, show cars, coupes, convertibles, old Mustangs, new Mustangs, projects, beaters and everything in between. Even if you're missing windows, everyone is welcome!

At 10:00am we'll meet at the A&W, 805 Boyd Street in New Westminster, some call it Queensborough and depart at 10:45am. It's off towards the border, crossing the Alex Fraser, connecting to highway 99 heading south and then exiting for a cruise along Marine Drive in White Rock. A very quick stop in one of the parking lots to turn around and we're back to Highway 99 through the tunnel driving towards the mountains, onto the East/West connector with a final destination being the Starlight Casino in Queensborough.
See you with a full tank of gas on Saturday, May 1.

Here's a vid from last years 150 Mustang Cruise...

http://www.screencast.com/users/vid...09/media/584bc323-9838-4a0d-ae83-fde682a55a6c


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet!!! Ive passed on the info to a mustang owner!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

damn,

i used to drive a 5.0 mustang for like 7 years, had to sell it cause i'm a family guy now lol.

used to do that stuff when i did have it though... what a blast


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that was a crazy video. i dont think ive ever seen that many stang's in one go. i wish i owned a mustang. My dream is still a 69 Mustang GT Fastback with a 429 cobrajet...WOOOOOO!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

screw mustangs =/
lol.


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

maybe next year. i bought out my 69 fastback from alberta when i moved. rebuilt the cobra jet. now i have to do a bunch of small stuff and get it safetied.

bailey


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Much much much appreciated! That's awesome, especially to know it's local!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah no problem eternity302, last year were hoping to get 100 cars and ended up getting 150 Mustangs. l'll be out in my 83 GT Vert, hoping for sunshine. Hope to see you out there.
eternity302 you can also check out a new local Mustang forum called, West coast Mustangs Ca.

http://www.venommustangs.com/forum/phpBB3/index.php


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Would luv to check it out if I wuzn't working from morning to nite, an all day shift!

But take some video's, would luv to check this out, but sigh.... too bad for me ><


----------

